# Undercoating



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

Is it good or bad? What's the best thing to put under a car to prevent it from rotting?


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Undercoating (axe)*

I've heard a lot of people who swear by the Rust-Check type of system - it's an oil spray that creeps into all the little places. You do have to reapply annually but it's not too expensive.


----------



## Subliminal Impact (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Undercoating (quattrofun5)*

I've herd you don't need to treat european cars with anything.


----------



## silvermountain (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Undercoating (Subliminal Impact)*

I must be crazy then. I used a heatgun and scraper wherever the original undercoat showed signs of delaminating, sandblasted affected area and expoxy primed. Reapplied 3M brushable seamsealer and then shot with Wurth undercoat material.
I still use Crown rustproofing in all cavities annually as well. Yeah, no holes drilled anywhere either. Remove doorpanels and trim anually to re-apply.
Can't help that I'm anal. It runs in my gene puddle- I'm german.


----------



## Casius (Jul 17, 2007)

I worry about taking it to some place, I don't want any holes drilled. Anyone know of a good place that doesn't drill holes?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

if its already rusting, a coating of oil won't do much.
1. fix any rust that is existing with appropriate product (POR15, Rust bullet, etc..)then use proper matching paint over it.
http://www.por15.com/prodinfo.asp?grp=SSK&dept=1
2. coat bottom of doors, hood, trunk, floorpan, wheel wells with a rust inhibitor (Rust check, Fluid Film,etc..) to avoid more rusting.
http://www.eurekafluidfilm.com/
Alex


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

ohh, you could of asked me over GMail instead of making me find this post. hehe


----------



## occhixdixangelo (Nov 28, 2007)

If you live somewhere where they spray the roads with salt in the winter like I do, go to the nearest pep boys/autozone/vip/ whatever is in your area and pick up some rubberized undercoating and spray pretty much everything you can under the car... especially the brake lines and the frame. I found that it helps keep the lines from rusting and stops and surface rust from spreading, it does take a few hours to dry tho. I love it, its awesome.


----------



## vwbunny (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (occhixdixangelo)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (vwbunny)*

i used truck bed coating


----------



## slimvdub (Apr 8, 2004)

I use this stuff from an autobody suplies place called Chassis Saver the place by my house gives you a bucket a brush wax a peice of wax paper and rubber gloves for $15.00 us It works real good I used it on the inner wheel house of an old car that I have a few years ago looked under neith the car 2 or so weeks ago and it looked like I put it on yesterday. Holds Up nice


----------



## VRRRRR6 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Undercoating (axe)*

Ziebart is the way to go. They've been rustproofing/undercoating cars for over 50 years & know what they're doing. Very popular in Germany, also!


----------

